# Der PC Games-Podcast 189: Starcraft 2: HotS, Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2, Dark und vieles mehr



## Peter Bathge (18. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der PC Games-Podcast 189: Starcraft 2: HotS, Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2, Dark und vieles mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der PC Games-Podcast 189: Starcraft 2: HotS, Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2, Dark und vieles mehr


----------



## Steffke100 (18. März 2013)

Hm? Und wo ist der Podcast? Bin ich blind?


----------



## mwd2 (18. März 2013)

jetzt schon indiziert, das ging aber schnell


----------



## davetyrael (18. März 2013)

Seh ihn auch nicht...


----------



## Steffke100 (18. März 2013)

Na jetzt bin ich aber neugierig.


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. März 2013)

Welche blöde Dreckssau hat denn da wieder geschlampt und den Podcast vergessen??!! 
Vierteilen müsste man den Idioten!!111
...
..
.
Ach so, war ja ich. Ups.


----------



## FireCrackerABC (18. März 2013)

Welchen Fussballvereinen drückt ihr die Daumen?


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2013)

Es ist schon schade das Robert geht 
Es war echt immer schön ihn im Podcast zu hören und auf der DVD zu sehen und auch wenn du es nicht erzählen willst, hoffe ich das es was mit Design zu tun hat

Fragen der Woche, wenn Felix den Stuhl, Peter den einen Monitor bekommt, kann ich dann den anderen haben? 
Und naja, man kennt es ja von MMORPGs:"Can i have your stuff?" 

Wird es eine Robert App geben?

Wann kommen Instant Podcasts?

Was müssen die User tun damit ihr einen Spaceballs Audiokommentar macht?

Könnt ihr nicht mal einen Praktikanten zwingen freundlich überreden mit in den Podcast zu kommen? 

Wann könnt ihr etwas über das Star Trek Spiel sagen bzw. wird es im nächsten Heft sein?

Könnt ihr Sascha mit Missachtung strafen dafür das er die beste SciFi-Serie der Neunziger nicht gut findet?

Ach ja, wenn ihr mal wirklich einen richtigen Geheimtipp haben wollt:
Coupling , 

Btw.: Django war nicht mit Clint Eastwood, sondern mit Franco Nero


----------



## krabby1208 (18. März 2013)

Hab nur ich so heftige Tonstörungen ?


----------



## Boesor (18. März 2013)

Bin ja eigentlich großer Fan des Podcast und hab in letzter Zeit speziell auf langen Autofahrten von Folge 1 bis jetzt alle Folgen durchgehört.

Es wäre schön wenn in Zukunft wieder etwas mehr technische Sorgfalt möglich wäre.
Das "sonore Brummen" nervt tierisch und sollte Profis wie euch nicht passieren.

Schön finde ich, dass sich Peter Bartghe, bei dessen ersten Besuchen im Podcast häufig fremdschämen angesagt war, zum "echten" Redaktuer entwickelt hat.

Frage: Schlüter, Weber, Horn, Toni "Ich komm nie wieder in euren Podcast" Opl...alle gehen, der Spielesaurus Schütz bleibt. Bleibt das so? ich hoffe doch!


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (18. März 2013)

krabby1208 schrieb:


> Hab nur ich so heftige Tonstörungen ?


 
Nein du bist leider nicht der einzige :/


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2013)

HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Nein du bist leider nicht der einzige :/


 
naja, das Podcast-Studio wurde in die Nähe vom Maschienenraum von Admiral Horns Flagschiff verlegt


----------



## micha87-FCB (18. März 2013)

toller Podcast allerdings nerven die Hintergrundgeräusche diesmal stark :/ bitte das nächste mal ein wenig darauf achten


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (18. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, das Podcast-Studio wurde in die Nähe vom Maschienenraum von Admiral Horns Flagschiff verlegt


 
Ich glaube er meinte nicht das Brummen, sondern diese Art fiepen oder so :/


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2013)

HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte nicht das Brummen, sondern diese Art fiepen oder so :/


 
das ist der Funker


----------



## Invisiblo (18. März 2013)

Hallo Podcaster. Schön zu hören, dass der Kuchen so gut ankam. Falls ich wieder einmal persönlich Kuchen vorbeibringe, dann werde ich mich bei einen "richtigen" PcGames Redakteur anmelden.
Hier meine Frage: Ist es möglich, dass ihr mir bei eurer nächsten Reise in die Ferne einen (oder mehrere) Buttons mitnehmt. Ich sammle diese und es wäre super ein paar ausländische zu haben.
Grüße von Dem Einen PcGames Leser und eurer Freund und Gönner.


----------



## krabby1208 (18. März 2013)

Hört sich so nen bißchen an, als hätte die ganze Zeit einer Sms bekommen


----------



## Sweem (18. März 2013)

Noooin, Horn du alde Fingerplinse, du kannst uns doch nicht einfach so zurücklassen! Kannst du nicht wenigstens Montags zum Podcast kommen und irgendwas labern? Bitteeee....


----------



## Phlibbo (19. März 2013)

Macht beim nächsten mal während der Aufnahme bitte die Handys aus


----------



## Falconer75 (19. März 2013)

Robert, was war das peinlichste Erlebnis deiner Redakteurskarriere?


----------



## dangee (19. März 2013)

Oh nein, Robert!

Hunderte Seiten Deines Textwerks durften wir bestaunen und ebenso viele Stunden deine Stimme hören. Da wird man schon direkt wehmütig... Da verliert die PCG aber einen ganz Großen!

Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner jungen Familie alles Gute auf Deinem neuen Weg!
Beste Grüße


----------



## ev3rest (19. März 2013)

Hi Potcastler,

wenn man sich so im Internet umschaut, wird EA als der große Teufel angesehen.
Natürlich hat Ea negative Aspekte wie die Dlc Poilitik, Ausschlachtung von Franchisen, Kopierschutz, Onlinezwang  Casualisierung u.s.w
Aber ist da Ea schlimmer als die anderen? EA bringt meist Spiele von hoher Qualität, und jeder hat ein geleibtes Spiel von Ea.
Und Ea hat die als der größte Publischer der Spielebranche beim Aufstieg geholfen.

Wie steht ihr den zu Ea?


----------



## Lorin1 (19. März 2013)

Das nächste mal bitte kein Handy neben das Aufnahmegerät legen, das nervt wirklih sehr. Das Hintergrundrauschen hört man also "Im Auto-Höhrer" gar nicht.

Das Robert weggeht ist echt schade. War er nicht eben zum leitenden Redakteur befördert worden? 

Mitlerweile blickt man als Computec-Podcast-Abonent gar nicht mehr durch. Die MMORE ist im Play3 vertreten, die Play3 bei PC-Games und umgekehrt...  
Wo ist denn der Viktor jetzt hauptsächlich tätig? Play3 oder Games?


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2013)

Lorin1 schrieb:


> Mitlerweile blickt man als Computec-Podcast-Abonent gar nicht mehr durch. Die MMORE ist im Play3 vertreten, die Play3 bei PC-Games und umgekehrt...
> Wo ist denn der Viktor jetzt hauptsächlich tätig? Play3 oder Games?


 
Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist Matti Nachfolger von Viktor, Viktor ist Nachfolger von Toni und Toni ist jetzt Beckenbauer
Eigentlich alles ganz Simple


----------



## Falconer75 (19. März 2013)

Lorin1 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Viktor jetzt hauptsächlich tätig? Play3 oder Games?


 
Viktor ist play. Matti kommt für Robert. Die GA verliert ne Stelle und muss sich mit noch mehr freien Autoren helfen. Plus Praktis natürlich.


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (19. März 2013)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Viktor ist play. Matti kommt für Robert. Die GA verliert ne Stelle und muss sich mit noch mehr freien Autoren helfen. Plus Praktis natürlich.


 
Die Praktis regeln das bei der GA


----------



## GR0BI75 (19. März 2013)

Boesor schrieb:


> Schön finde ich, dass sich Peter Bartghe, bei dessen ersten Besuchen im Podcast häufig fremdschämen angesagt war, zum "echten" Redaktuer entwickelt hat.


 
Naja. Bathges Schwarzweiss-Urteile habe ich damals schon angekreidet und mache es heute nochmal. Auf Metacritics.de kommt die "Scheisse" "Ghost Warrior 2" bisher zumindest in den soliden 70er-Bereich, wo ich eine "Katastrophe" nicht unbedingt ansiedeln würde. Da ist es noch trauriger, dass mit Horn ein weiterer vertrauenswürdiger Redakteur geht.


----------



## Peter Bathge (19. März 2013)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Auf Metacritics.de kommt die "Scheisse" "Ghost Warrior 2" bisher zumindest in den soliden 70er-Bereich, wo ich eine "Katastrophe" nicht unbedingt ansiedeln würde.


 
Aha. Zeig mir bitte mal die 70:

Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 for PC Reviews - Metacritic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Ah, Metacritics.*de *(auch bekannt als PCGamesDatabase.de). Wenn du den anderen deutschen Magazinen da mehr Vertrauen schenkst, wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim Kauf.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2013)

Find' ich echt schade, dass der Robert geht. Ist auf jeden Fall ein großer Verlust für die PC Games. 
Wünsche ihm weiterhin alles Gute: Im Leben so wie auch im beruflichen Bereich.


----------



## GR0BI75 (19. März 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Aha. Zeig mir bitte mal die 70:
> 
> Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 for PC Reviews - Metacritic
> 
> ...


 
Zumindest erscheint mir deren Meinungsbildung auf Anhieb konstruktiver, auch wenn da natürlich noch einiges nachgelegt wird. Ich bin daher gespannt, was von Dir zu *lesen* sein wird, damit kann ich mich in der Regel eher anfreunden. Aber wenn Dich jemand nach einem Spiel fragt, zähl' doch innerlich erstmal bis fünf, bevor Du etwas vermeindlich Knackiges raushauen musst.


----------



## Falconer75 (19. März 2013)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Aber wenn Dich jemand nach einem Spiel fragt, zähl' doch innerlich erstmal bis fünf, bevor Du etwas vermeindlich Knackiges raushauen musst.



Um dann den Konsens-Mus mit Wischiwaschi-Soße zu kredenzen? Nee, lass mal. Insbesondere im Podcast ist knackig genau die richtige Wahl. Im Heft muss ein bisschen runtergefahren werden, aber klare Kante ist auch da gut.


----------



## GR0BI75 (19. März 2013)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Um dann den Konsens-Mus mit Wischiwaschi-Soße zu kredenzen? Nee, lass mal. Insbesondere im Podcast ist knackig genau die richtige Wahl. Im Heft muss ein bisschen runtergefahren werden, aber klare Kante ist auch da gut.



Jeder wie er mag. Im lockeren Geplauder kanns natürlich mal direkt werden, aber mich wurmt es, wenn mir eine "Katastrophe" kaum begründet wird, aber das hatten wir alles schon mal. Ich bin ein Konsens-Fan, deswegen reibe ich mich wohl immer wieder an sowas. Ich mag's einfach nicht, wenn der Tonfall plötzlich dem der aktuellen Foren-Kultur entspricht.


----------



## Prime85 (19. März 2013)

Ich finde es auch schade, dass Robert geht aber das Leben bringt nun mal ab und an kleine und auch größere Veränderungen mit sich und dann muss man sich entscheiden, welchen Weg man geht. (Film-Tipp: Mr. Nobody - Trailer (Deutsch) - YouTube)

Ich wünsche Robert für die Zukunft alles erdenklich Gute und viel Erfolg im neuen Job!


----------



## Wurstbraten (20. März 2013)

Achja, und noch einer verlässt die grandiose Podcast Stammmanschaft. Bewirb dich doch mal bei EA, da ist ja gerade eine Stelle frei geworden, dann würde sich da auch mal was verändern.^^ Alles Gute weiterhin Robert.


----------



## Muckimann (20. März 2013)

Ich muss dem Felix in Bezug auf Epicness der Starcraft 1 + Brood War Story widersprechen.
Für mich ist die Stroy von SC1 + BW eine der besten die ich jemals in einem Spiel miterleben durfte. Die Charaktere waren mit den damaligen MItteln ziemlich glaubhauft inszeniert, hatten alle ihre eigenen Ziele und es war auch immer klar aus welcher Motivation heraus sie diese verfolgen. Besonders gefallen haben mir damals die unerwarteten Wendungen der Story, die vorher verfeindete Charektere plötzlich zusammenarbeiten ließ und dadurch den Spannungbogen ins Unermässliche trieben imo.

Starcraft 2 WoL fand ich dagegen, naja, eher ein bisschen zu hollywood- und blockbusterartig. Jim Raynor gefiel mir nicht mehr so als der coole Muskelprotz der jede 2te Szene nen abgedroschenen Oneliner raushaut und besonders Tychus Findlay treibt diesen Stereotyp auf die Spitze. Insgesamt kam die WoL Story nicht so in die Gänge, wohl hauptsächlich aufgrund des losen Missionsdesigns.
Trotzdem fand ich sie unterhaltend, aber eben auf eine Hollywoodkinoart.

Aber SC1 und BW liegen schon ne Zeit lang zurück und evtl haben meine Erinnerungen etwas in Glorifizierung gebadet

Edit: Und natürlich alles Gute für Robs weitere berufliche wie private Zukunft. Wirklich sehr schade, dass ein weiteres Kernmitglied der PCG Crew die Redaktion verlässt


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. März 2013)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Zumindest erscheint mir deren Meinungsbildung auf Anhieb konstruktiver, auch wenn da natürlich noch einiges nachgelegt wird. Ich bin daher gespannt, was von Dir zu *lesen* sein wird, damit kann ich mich in der Regel eher anfreunden. Aber wenn Dich jemand nach einem Spiel fragt, zähl' doch innerlich erstmal bis fünf, bevor Du etwas vermeindlich Knackiges raushauen musst.


 
Hier jetzt der Test in Textform:
Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 im Test: Monotones Tontaubenschießen

Dass du dich mit meinem Geschreibsel eher anfreunden kannst, ist für mich vollkommen okay. Ich bin ja zur PC Games gekommen, um für eine Zeitschrift zu schreiben und nicht, damit mich Leute im Radio hören können. Ich werde bestimmt auch nie Nachrichtensprecher im Fernsehen, da kann ich noch so lange in Gedanken bis fünf zählen


----------



## Briareos (20. März 2013)

Also auch von meiner Seite die besten Wünsche für die Zukunft für Robert und seine Familie. In letzter Zeit dreht sich das Personalkarussel bei Computec scheinbar mit "wahsinniger Geschwindigkeit" ... oder kommt mir das nur so vor?

Falls der Oli nächste Wochen mal bei euch vorbeischaut, würden mich seine persönliche Eindrücke zu TES brennend interessieren.

@Peter
Bleib so wie du bist.


----------



## GR0BI75 (20. März 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hier jetzt der Test in Textform:
> Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 im Test: Monotones Tontaubenschießen
> 
> Dass du dich mit meinem Geschreibsel eher anfreunden kannst, ist für mich vollkommen okay. Ich bin ja zur PC Games gekommen, um für eine Zeitschrift zu schreiben und nicht, damit mich Leute im Radio hören können. Ich werde bestimmt auch nie Nachrichtensprecher im Fernsehen, da kann ich noch so lange in Gedanken bis fünf zählen


 
Jetzt erfährt man zumindest auch ein paar positive Aspekte, aber dass Du selbst 4Players in Wertung unterbietest, habe ich hoffentlich nicht latent befeuert. 

Über den Artikel mag ich mich grade nicht auslassen, das wäre die falsche Ecke, aber mich würde ja doch mal interessieren, ob man bei Budget-Titeln nicht auch Milde walten lassen sollte/könnte. Der Umstand wird nur in einem Nebensatz erwähnt und es wird eigentlich nicht deutlich, ob ein Preis in eine Wertung einfliesst. Wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass 38€ für mich - mittlerweile - eher in der Vollpreisregion angesiedelt sind. Das Spiel hab' ich in Shops schon für die Hälfte entdeckt und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man bei einem 10€-Sale zumindest als reiner Konsument ein paar Augen zudrückt. Aber wahrscheinlich wurde das im Zuge des F2P-Hypes mal durchgekaut?


----------



## Enisra (20. März 2013)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Über den Artikel mag ich mich grade nicht auslassen, das wäre die falsche Ecke, aber mich würde ja doch mal interessieren, ob man bei Budget-Titeln nicht auch Milde walten lassen sollte/könnte.


 
Naja
nein, dann würde man es schönreden und vorallem mit zweierlei Maß messen, zusätzlich dazu, das man die Dinge auch nur wieder unnötig verkompliziert, auch wenn manche Fanboy//Hater das gerne haben wollen wenn man dann Modifikatoren einbaut in der Art das Indy-Titel einen Bonus von +20 und EA-Titel gleich einen Malus von -55 bekommen
Ich will aber eher wissen, macht das Spiel Spaß oder nicht
Außerdem, wenn man sich die CryEngine kauft, aber das Spiel dann nur ausschaut wie UT3


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (20. März 2013)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Jeder wie er mag. Im lockeren Geplauder kanns natürlich mal direkt werden, aber mich wurmt es, wenn mir eine "Katastrophe" kaum begründet wird, aber das hatten wir alles schon mal. Ich bin ein Konsens-Fan, deswegen reibe ich mich wohl immer wieder an sowas. Ich mag's einfach nicht, wenn der Tonfall plötzlich dem der aktuellen Foren-Kultur entspricht.


 
Guck dir sonst mal AltF4Games an. Der ist super und macht auch Kritiken


----------



## GR0BI75 (20. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja
> nein, dann würde man es schönreden und vorallem mit zweierlei Maß messen


 
Ja, aber wie oft macht man das, wenn grade Steam-Sale ist? Ich mag' das auch nicht rechnerisch in einer Wertung festmachen wollen, aber wäre "Hotline Miami" der Jubel-Hype geworden, wenn es 40€ - 50€ kosten würde? Da würde es bestimmt einige Stimmen geben, die mit dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis Probleme haben. Ich hab' mir seinerzeit "Homefront" für'n Zehner gekauft und kann das Gebashe über die Spielzeit bis heute nicht nachvollziehen. Bei 50€ eher.


----------



## Enisra (20. März 2013)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie oft macht man das, wenn grade Steam-Sale ist? Ich mag' das auch nicht rechnerisch in einer Wertung festmachen wollen, aber wäre "Hotline Miami" der Jubel-Hype geworden, wenn es 40€ - 50€ kosten würde? Da würde es bestimmt einige Stimmen geben, die mit dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis Probleme haben. Ich hab' mir seinerzeit "Homefront" für'n Zehner gekauft und kann das Gebashe über die Spielzeit bis heute nicht nachvollziehen. Bei 50€ eher.


 
Das Problem an deiner These ist: Sie funktioniert nicht und hat ziemliche Lücken und Hotline Miami wäre auch ein Flop geworden, wenn es schlecht gewesen wär, aber es funktioniert eben so gut wie es ist
Auch verwechselst aber auch grade den Punkt dass die Homefrontspielzeit besser wird für nen Zehner, was falsch ist, eher wird es weniger Schlimm wenn man nur einen Zehner statt nen Fuffi wegwirft, was aber nicht das selbe ist
Siehe Towns, was kein gutes Spiel ist und auch nicht besser wird weil es nur 12€ kostet oder die ganzen Crap-Filme von The Asylum, die auf Tele5 laufen oder zum release schon nur nen Fünfer kosten und Hirnschmerzen verursachen


----------



## GR0BI75 (20. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das Problem an deine These ist: Sie funktioniert nicht und halt ziemliche Lücken und Hotline Miami wäre auch ein Flop geworden, wenn es schlecht gewesen wär
> Auch verwechselst aber auch grade den Punkt dass die Homefrontspielzeit besser wird für nen Zehner, was falsch ist, eher wird es weniger Schlimm wenn man nur einen Zehner statt nen Fuffi wegwirft, was aber nicht das selbe ist
> Und siehe Towns, was kein gutes Spiel ist und auch nicht besser wird weil es nur 12€ kostet


 
Towns kenne ich nicht. Natürlich macht der Preis ein schlechtes Spiel nicht besser, aber es geht dabei nicht um Qualität, sondern um Toleranz. Bei einem 50€-Spiel hat man ganz andere Erwartungen und Ansprüche als bei einem Titel von SoftwarePyramide. Oder besser: sollte man haben. Aber der Preis ist auch nur einer von vielen meinungsbildenden Faktoren abseits des eigentlichen Spiels. Alleine schon der Name eines Games wird ja gerne mal in Wertung bzw. Erwartungshaltung einbezogen, mal mehr, mal weniger bewusst. Hat ein Spiel Vorgänger, werden die natürlich auch als Maßstab herangezogen, ohne dass die tatsächlich einen konkreten Einfluss auf das eigentlich zu bewertende Spiel hätten, warum sollte dann nicht auch der Preis zur Meinungsbildung beachtet werden?


----------



## Enisra (20. März 2013)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> warum sollte dann nicht auch der Preis zur Meinungsbildung beachtet werden?


 
steht schon oben, der zweite Satz -.-
Und das ist auch noch so ein Punkt wo deine These falsch ist, denn sie reduziert ja alles auf die *Spielspaßwertung *ganz am Ende bzw. ignoriert diese Buchstabengewusel davor
Oder um nochmal ein weiteres Beispiel abseits des Spielemarktes zu nehmen
Der Umstand das ein Ding bei der ersten Benutzung kaputt geht wird auch nicht besser, das es nur nen Euro gekostet hat, eine Falle in die viele tappen und eigentlich auch der einzige Umstand warum man freiwillig Müll im Wörtlichen Sinne kauft, man redet sich schön weil es nur einen Euro kostet, aber wenn ich 34 von diesem 1€-Müll brauche um eine Arbeit zu erledigen, kann ich mir auch gleich ein richtiges Ding holen


----------



## GR0BI75 (21. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> steht schon oben, der zweite Satz -.-
> Und das ist auch noch so ein Punkt wo deine These falsch ist, denn sie reduziert ja alles auf die *Spielspaßwertung *ganz am Ende bzw. ignoriert diese Buchstabengewusel davor
> Oder um nochmal ein weiteres Beispiel abseits des Spielemarktes zu nehmen
> Der Umstand das ein Ding bei der ersten Benutzung kaputt geht wird auch nicht besser, das es nur nen Euro gekostet hat, eine Falle in die viele tappen und eigentlich auch der einzige Umstand warum man freiwillig Müll im Wörtlichen Sinne kauft, man redet sich schön weil es nur einen Euro kostet, aber wenn ich 34 von diesem 1€-Müll brauche um eine Arbeit zu erledigen, kann ich mir auch gleich ein richtiges Ding holen


 
Den Vergleich finde ich schon reichlich abenteuerlich, er impliziert ja schon prinzipiell ein Urteil durch den Preis, aber auch Schnäppchen wie "Hotline Miami" überzeugen mit Qualität für wenig Geld. Das schließt sich ja nicht aus. Und dass man sich günstige Preise nicht automatisch schönredet, beweist für mich so manche lebhafte Foren-Diskussion von der ich mal ausgehe, dass ein bestimmter Anteiler der Krakeler *gar nichts* für das jeweilige Spiel bezahlt hat. Die gibt's ja auch noch.


----------



## Verganon (21. März 2013)

Soo... dann will ich mich wohl an dieser Stelle von meinem Lieblingsredakteur, der mich über Jahre gut in sachen Shootern beraten hat verabschieden..
Immerhin lebt Robert mit dem "Horn des Monats" im Heft weiter  Andere sind ja quasi "nur noch" eine Insider-Phrase die ich noch immer gern verwende... (ich bin erschlüttert und angewebert :p )

Noch eine ganz spezielle Frage an das Superhorn: Könnte man dich breitschlagen, dass du dann vllt. im Community-Podcast mitredest, sollte sich eine Gelegenheit ergeben? 
Außerdem würd ich mir nochmal einen Schwung Eve-Anekdoten wünschen, bevor Schicht im Schacht ist 

Also dann, alles gute auf dem weiterem Weg an AdmiralHorn!



noch eine kleine aber feine Frage zum Schluss: Vor Unzeiten wurde im Podcast und im Heft mal "Frozen Synapse" vorgestellt - eines meiner lieblings-Indiespiele, was leider zu unrecht eine viel zu kleine Spielerbasis hat - inzwischen arbeitet Mode7 an einem Quasi-Nachfolger, der jetzt auch auf Steam-Greenlight zu sehen ist: Frozen Endgame. Könnt ihr dazu vllt. ein paar Takte erzählen, wenn möglich?


----------



## Enisra (22. März 2013)

so, nachdem die Katze aus dem Sack ist und Blizzard ihren neuen Titel angekündigt hat, den Felix schon zum Teil prognostizieren konnte, hat es auch keine 10 Nanosekunden gedauert bis einige User wieder Sprechdurchfall bekommen haben ...
Liegt es eher daran das manche wegen des ungemütlichen Wetters schon einige Zeit nicht mehr draußen waren oder hat Blizzard da wirklich ein eher schwaches Ding abgeliefert, was denkt ihr den darüber?


----------



## Mothman (22. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Liegt es eher daran das manche wegen des ungemütlichen Wetters schon einige Zeit nicht mehr draußen waren oder hat Blizzard da wirklich ein eher schwaches Ding abgeliefert, was denkt ihr den darüber?


Blizzard liefert da einfach etwas ab, was unterhalb der Erwartungen der Meisten liegen wird. 
Ob Blizzard nun zu hohe Erwartungen geweckt hat oder die User sich selbst zu hohe Erwartungen eingeredet haben, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## Enisra (22. März 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Blizzard liefert da einfach etwas ab, was unterhalb der Erwartungen der Meisten liegen wird.
> Ob Blizzard nun zu hohe Erwartungen geweckt hat oder die User sich selbst zu hohe Erwartungen eingeredet haben, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


 
Naja, wenn man so nach dem gehate geht, hängt die Vorstellung das es was großes wäre möglicherweise auch mit dem Frischluftmangel zusammen, denn eigentlich hat Blizzard im Vorfeld schon tief gestapelt + die Redaktionskommentare liefen ja auch alle in die Richtung von etwas nicht so großem, weil´s halt, wie auch in der PK gesagt, auf der Pax und nicht auf der Blizzcon angekündigt wird


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2013)

Da hat eigentlich nur noch gefehlt, dass das Spiel über Facebook läuft und der Super-Gau wäre perfekt gewesen.  

Edit: Ich spiel selbst ab und zu ein bisschen Magic: The Gathering - Duels of the Planeswalkers auf'm PC, aber nach dem ganzen Vorgequatsche musste ich schon ein bißchen schmunzeln. Da hat man sicherleich kein "Kartenspiel" erwartet.


----------



## brechwertmyoper (24. März 2013)

Hey werte Podcaster...

Danke für die Tipps für meine Lebensgefährtin und dem Zocken ( müde machen, Frühstück servieren, reden, Steuersoftware etc ). So richtig geklappt hat es nicht, ich habe mich aber jetzt getrennt! 

Einerseits schmerzt es noch ein wenig aber wie sagte damals meine Physiklehrerin immer : " Meine Damen und Herren, kein Vor- ohne Nachteile."  --> Jetzt kann ich wenigstens ein mehrere Stunden am Stück spielen und Mass Effect zuende bringen**yippi ya yeah Schweinebacke!**

**grins** das war natürlich ein Spaß. Wir haben köstlich gelacht daheim  STRG+Escape .. Schau mal Schatzi, ich habe schon vorgearbeitet für 2035 **herrlich**.

Als Fachidiot habe ich durch den Podcast einmal mehr mitbekommen, wie komisch mein Username ist und für Außenstehende eigentlich nicht zu lesen ist. Ich komme aus der Optik, mein Name besteht 2 Teilen "Brechwert" ( Stärke des optischen Systems ) + "Myopie" ( *Müüoopiii* Kurzsichtigkeit ).

Beispiele:

- eingeschnappt -> Ey du Eingeschnappter !
- myop --> Ey du Myoper!


--> Ey du Brechwertmyoper **lach** ( Ich bin kurzsichtig, bedingt durch die zu hoche Brechkraft meines Auges, ich bin ein Brechwertmyoper!  )
also nichts mit Oper und Musical **herrlich, haben geschmunzelt**

Ich hätte lieber richtige englische Magazine, weil ich gerne Randnotizen zu Wörtern & Sätzen mache. Tablet würde natürlich klappen, hätte ich auch gerne, vielleicht gewinne ich ja ein Tablet aus den vielen Preisauschreiben *hust* . Zurzeit helfe ich mir mit meinem sogenannten Phablet aus.


Morgen gehts hoffentlich mit der neuen Episode weiter *thumb up*

_________________________________________________________________
Fragen :

1. Welche Spiele sind denn für weibliche Casual-Gamer zu empfehlen? Was kommt eigentlich noch vor Casual? Darin würde ich Meine einordnen. Zur zeit dominieren "Wer wird Millionär" und "Bubbleshooter" auf dem Android Handy. Damit könnte sie echt Ewigkeiten verbringen. Ich kann immer nicht verstehen, wie man mit sowas seine Zeit vergeuden kann  *lach*

2. Bioshock Infinite soll ja Millionen verschluckt haben ( Entwicklung und Marketing ). Was wird denn dort ( wenn alles gut läuft ) in die Kasse gespült, Umsatz, eventuell Gewinn schätzbar? Wie war es bei vorherigen oder anderen Titeln? Wer bekommt denn überhaupt den ganzen Gewinn ? Ist man als Spieleprogrammierer stinkreich oder auch nur angestellt mit lausigem Gehalt ? Hätte ich also was anderes lernen sollen 


Grüße aus Sachsen


----------



## unkraut69 (24. März 2013)

*Thema: Bioshock Infinite*

Bitte erzählt was zu Bioshock Infinite!! Ab Montag ist das doch möglich, oder?
Viel Spaß beim podcasten 
und alles Gute auf dem Weg an Robert.


----------



## Starfox0200 (24. März 2013)

Heyho liebes PC Games Team,

WIe immer ein toller Podcast!
An Robert: Schade das du gehst mit dir verliert die PC Games ein ordentliches Stück Qualität und ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen wie der Podcast ohne Admiral Horn sein wird... Warum wechselst du eigentlich jetzt, wo du gerade zum leitenden Redakteur befördert wurdest?
Mehr Fragen:
1. Kann man sich die Rossis Welt folgen eingentlich auch irgendwo online anschauen? Ich bin zu Faul immer die DVD wechseln zu müssen...
2. ICh sitze gerade spieletechnisch auf dem trockenen welches derzeit aktuelle Spiel könnt ihr uneingeschränkt empfehlen?

Liebe Grüße und macht weiter so!

Starfox0200


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (24. März 2013)

Mir fallen keine Fragen ein, also fasse ich mich kurz:
Gutes Podcast blablabla...
Rob: Schade, dass du gehst! Viel Glück und alles Gute weiterhin! 

Eine Bitte hätt ich aber noch: Holt bitte den Sebastian in den Podcast, weil er einfach toll ist


----------



## Enisra (24. März 2013)

HolyYoGhurt schrieb:


> Eine Bitte hätt ich aber noch: Holt bitte den Sebastian in den Podcast, weil er einfach toll ist


 
Auh ja:
Sebastian Stange ließt, Doktor Jekyll und Mister Hyde


----------



## Saibo7 (25. März 2013)

Oh nein....Das Robert geht ist wirklich traurig Kann es sein dass jetzt keiner mehr der beim ersten Podcast dabei war noch bei der PCGames ist?
Ich dachte Robert wäre grad erst leidender Redakteur oder so geworden. 
War der Job so schlimm dass er gleich aufgegeben hat? 
Hat er den Spaß am spielen verloren? 
Verdient ihr nicht genug um eine Familie zu ernähren? 
Sind die Arbeitszeiten, die Reisen und Familie nur schwer unter einen Hut zu bringen? 
Oder einfach Lust auf etwas neues?
Vielleicht von allem ein bisschen?
Ich darf sicher fragen was er in Zukunft machen möchte....Bekomme ich auch eine Antwort?
Viel Glück und viel Spaß wünsch ich für die Zukunft


----------



## Scytale89 (25. März 2013)

Resident Evil 6 ist seit diesem Wochenende draußen und ich spielte aus Versehen am Release-Tag bis morgens um halb 5 bis ich merkte, dass ich laut der hiesigen Testwertungen eigentlich kaum Spaß dabei hätte haben sollen.

Für mich ist es das bessere Resident Evil 5, da in Teil 6 die Action besser funktioniert (gut, was die sich beim Deckungssystem gedacht haben, weiß ich nicht). Story ist ähnlich glaubwürdig wie bei den MW Teilen. Für das, was es sein will, finde ich Resident Evil 6 ein richtig gutes Spiel (wenn auch  recht stupide, aber man kann ja auch nicht permanent Hearts of Iron spielen). Wie seht ihr das? Würdet ihr mich wegen meiner positiven Meinung über RE6 aus eurem Bürofenster werfen? 

LG, 
Scytale


----------



## Chilius (25. März 2013)

Moin liebes Podcastteam,
ich finde es sehr Schade, dass Robert in ein anderes Berufsfeld wechselt. Ich sah in ihm immer einen sehr lustigen und fähigen Redakteur.  
So dennoch jetzt zu meiner Frage, wäre es möglich in dem 200.ten Podcast, die alten Hasen aus den ersten Podcasts wenigstens mal anzurufen oder in den Podcast einzuladen? Ehemalige Redakteure wie Jürgen Krauß, Sebastian Weber, Schlütter und natürlich jetzt auch Robert Horn

Grüße Chilius


----------



## truejunglist (25. März 2013)

Kommt heute noch einer ?


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. März 2013)

truejunglist schrieb:


> Kommt heute noch einer ?


 
Ja na logisch!!!11
Dauert halt alles ein bisschen, wenn wir hier auch noch Meetings, Tests und das ganze Pipapo haben, kurz gesagt: arbeiten müssen


----------



## truejunglist (25. März 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ja na logisch!!!11
> Dauert halt alles ein bisschen, wenn wir hier auch noch Meetings, Tests und das ganze Pipapo haben, kurz gesagt: arbeiten müssen


 
Ok, und der wahre Grund ?

Spass beiseite, danke für die Info !


----------

